# plowing with full size blazer?



## crew (Jan 31, 2000)

am considering purchase of older full size blazer to do some lawn accounts that dont require lots of equipment.Hoping blazer will do better on gas than 3/4 or 1 ton and,quite frankly i would like to drive something other than a full size pickup for a change.Maybe even pop the top on a k5. My question is this;assuming i beef the front springs and have enough motor, why cant i plow snow with this vehicle. I have lots of residential plow accounts that a shorter wheelbase vehicle would do well in. Is there some reason i dont see many people using these as plow vehicles?
Any experience or comments appreciated.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

I don't plow, and I've gone through a few 10 bolt axle shafts and a TH700r-4 transmission, but I suppose that if you're carefull/gentle, it could work. Maybe if you got an older one in good shape with a TH 350, and 12 bolt, dana 44 combo rear and front end respectively, it would be a little sturdier. I'd say heck, go for it though (I kinda like fixing things too)


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

No need to do anything, just hang a plow on the Blazer and go to work. Drivetrain is K1500 anyhow, so what's to hurt? Might want to go Sno-Way plow to keep the weight down but that appiles to the 1/2 ton pickups as well. If you go Sno-Way you can hang an 8' on there. I hang 8' Sno-Way on S-10s, you oughta be able to do it on a Blazer.

Edited by: Alan


----------



## Rufur (Jun 17, 2000)

hello let me venture guess why not many blazers-bronco type vehicles plow salt storage and spreader and equipment is bad and the truck cant easily be converted to a ft landscape truck in the summer...other than that I would think they are fine 2 successful cos around here use a suburban


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Miketech has a fullsize blazer with a 7.5' fisher plow ( very heavy). I helped him put on the fisher plow mate on the frame. He told me his truck gets something like 16 mpg highway (i think). Make sure if you get a truck to plow w/, get an auto. A fullsize blazer could take an 8' plow. a lot of guys around here plow with 4x4's so i don't see anything wrong with it. also, another guy has a bronco w/ a fisherplow, and tore the back seat out, and made it a bronco pickup. it's really cool.

Bryan

----------
<a href="http://content.communities.msn.com/BryansEquipmentPicts">Bryan's Equipment Pictures</a>
<a href="http://www.snowplow.web.com">The Snowplow Homepage</a>


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

I've been using a 1976 K5 Blazer with 350 Auto. 7 1/2 plow for the last couple years, works fine , plenty of power. And i sure don't baby it at all. I am getting ready to sell it though because it is just sitting there the rest of the year.


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

go for it, i just bought an 88-k5. am currently mounting myers plow


----------



## Bill c (Jan 30, 2000)

I have a 1978 k5 with a 350 and 7 1/2 foot fisher and it pushes just fine.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

*Blazer / Plow*

Go for it. It should push fine. As the others here pointed out, it shouldn't have any trouble. The reason you don't see many, is because in the summer, the truck is virtually "useless' for landscaping. You can't load mulch into it, load clippings, put mowers in the back, and it doesn't handle a loaded enclosed trailer as well as a 3/4 ton, or 1 ton, with their larger brake system, or their higher tongue weight capability.

For doing residential, a Blazer is a dream come true! The only thing that could suck, is if you want to carry a snow blower in the back, and use a tailgate salter. Yes, you could easily mount a salter on a receiver hitch mount, but then you wouldn't be able to open your tailgate, or carry and load bags of salt easily. I see plenty around here with no salter, and the back window down, with the snow blower handles sticking out.

And finally, the axle gear ratio has much to do with how well it will push, and how great the gas mileage is. Additionally, I'd stay away from 81 & up models with the TH 700 R4 trans. If you want to use this as a work truck, you don't need Overdrive. 
A truck with a 4.11:1 axle ratio will have plenty of pushing power, but the RPM's will be high at 55 MPH.
By the same token, a truck with 2.72:1 gears will not have as much power plowing, but will get great mileage, and have much lower RPM's at 55 MPH.

~Chuck


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I have two full size blazers that I use for tight apartment lots both have boss plows. I have a 7'2"on a 93 which i think is alighter truck than the 86 I have that has a 8'2". This is and old military blazer that had a diesel in it and I converted it to gas, so I think the springs in the front might be a little heavier butI have very little trouble with either.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

lots of good stuff here.
I know a few guys in my town use blazers, & they're great for res. work & smaller parking lots like Mc'Ds, gas stations etc.
As for 700r4, I love em. Just don't use them when pulling a trailer or plowing, & you'll have the added bonus of OD when normal driving. That helps MPG.
Also, gear ratio shouldn't be that big an issue, cuz when you plow anything subtantial you should be in low range anyways, which should give you plenty of pushing power. However, a ratio in the 3's should be desirable if you have a choice, like 3.23, 3.42, or 3.73. Get into mid 3's if you can (or more).
Dittos on versatility of blazer; not great for mowing, but can pull a trailer at least, & I don't have many huge parking lots so I use a red earthway push salt spreader that cost $20 at Farm & fleet, & paid for itself many times over last winter. I even ran my salt route with our minivan, cuz the salt was in the back. Most times I threw it in the back of the truck & away we go. Plus beats $800 plus for a tailgate spreader, which I happened to get one last year also so I can use it on the long bed & keep the push spreader in the short bed so I can keep a small truck for driveways.
Oh yeah I almost forgot. A good idea would be to have an extra leaf added to the front leaf spring setup on each side. This will help carry the extra load of plow weight, which 1/2 ton chevy's were not intentioned to support the extra weight in stock form. This will bring the front end up about 2-3 ", so I put a 3" lft kit for my rear axle as well, & it sits nice all the way around. Extra leafs cost $125 out the door, & a 3' lift kit cost me $37.95 & I installed it myself. So $170 for a 3" lift & it looks good too.

[Edited by yardsmith on 09-15-2000 at 01:58 AM]


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

I plowed with a 78 Blazer with a 400 smallblock for almost 6 years. You definately want to add a leaf in the front to help with the weight of the plow. The 400 did not handle the plow that well even with a four core radiator as it ran hot alot although you could not stop it in heavy snow.I plowed snow up to the passenger windshield when we use to get major snow. Went to a 1985 blazer with a 305 engine. Stay away from those years. It lacked power and was a poor combination.It was not half the blazer as the old one. Definately stick with a reliable 350 engine. The blazer's are great in small tight area's.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

K5 Blazers are the bomb for driveways. I would look for an 88-91. You get the TBI 350, the rest of the drivetrain is the same. Put a Vee on, it's a driveway weapon.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

I used a 87 K5 blazer with a 350 the last two years. Useing a 8ft western pro plow. I sold it because it didnt have enough weight to plow with. I had 500lbs of sand bags in the rear. I used it for driveways only. I put add a leafs in it at all 4 corners to give it better weight capacity. It held my plow good. Just couldnt push the snow. I'd angle the plow and the truck would angle instead of the blade. On a long push or one up hill I would have to back up and get a run at it a couple times to complete the push. I then would have to have someone with a bigger truck come in and push my snowbanks back because I was running out of room. Now if you run a 7.5 ft plow and lighter duty it may be different. Just telling my experiences.

Here is a pic of it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I finally learned late last year to pick the blade up a bit when the snow is heavy. Keeps the truck tracking straight.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is ours. This thing has been an awsome rig.....it will be getting outfitted with prowings and an 8ft daniels backplow in the next couple weeks.... over the last couple months it has had 3/4 ton axles, coil over shocks, and some other goodies put under it...this is an older pic, so when everything gets done I'll post some updated pics of it.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I have had a few Blazers with 7.5 fishers on them over the years,they plow great IMHO better than a pickup.There are alot of them plowing in new England.


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

you would be helping me out if you snapped a few pics of the meyers frame mount.. i cant figure it out.. and reall want to use the mount i just picked up from a site member, but need to see a blazer with the same mount to get a mental picture .. thanks


----------



## louied9 (Oct 7, 2009)

snocrete;813649 said:


> Here is ours. This thing has been an awsome rig.....it will be getting outfitted with prowings and an 8ft daniels backplow in the next couple weeks.... over the last couple months it has had 3/4 ton axles, coil over shocks, and some other goodies put under it...this is an older pic, so when everything gets done I'll post some updated pics of it.


you would be helping me out if you snapped a few pics of the meyers frame mount.. i cant figure it out.. and reall want to use the mount i just picked up from a site member, but need to see a blazer with the same mount to get a mental picture .. thanks


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

i had a 90k5 and the turning radius was awesome. miss that truck..dont hesitate


----------

